# Best Audi For the Price?



## Nat ^_^ (May 9, 2011)

Hey guys I'm new here.

I've been researching Audi's because I'm planning on purchasing one soon...

I've got a budget of around $15k and I'm looking for something fast and safe.

I really like the older 225hp TTs, but what other Audi's are comparable?

The only other car brand I would consider getting would be a 2001 BMW m3, how does that compare?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

Check out the A3. Pretty much in the same league, a tad more practical.


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

Do you think you can afford the constant expensive repairs on an old BMW? An M3 sounds romantic and alluring blah blah blah... everyone I know with BMW products has problems, including Minis. Repairs on the Audi will be expensive too. Get a pre-purchase inspection for any used European car. They cost $100-$300 depending on the car. it can save you thousands. You can get an A4 for cheap. They are plentiful.


----------



## auditt180hp (Dec 7, 2010)

Don't get a BMW. The parts are extremely expensive. Makes Audi/VW parts seem cheap. Mechanics always run into problems fixing the car and you always end up going to BMW for them to make mistakes, tell you wrong information and charge you an arm and a leg. The only way I would purchase a BMW is if it had a great BMW factory warranty.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Get the A3.


----------



## Calvin48 (May 29, 2011)

Hi great to know that your purchasing congrats but when are you buying.


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

You can also pick up a nice low mileage B6 A4 for that price. But the TT would be a lot of fun as well. It really depends on what you're looking for, but you can definitely find a nice Audi for around $15k. Good luck with your search:thumbup:


----------



## onedirtygti (Aug 11, 2009)

A3 is a great car and fun to drive. You should be able to find plenty in your price range. I'm personally waiting on the new gen notchback to come out and I'll be joining the A3 party


----------

